# [APPLE SCRIPT] Vérifier la version d'un logiciel



## gwenhadu75 (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un Apple script qui installe plusieurs fichiers sur différents postes.

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de demander au script de vérifier si tel ou telle version d'un logiciel existe et de choisir l'action à exécuter en fonction ?

D'avance, merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Janvier 2012)

gwenhadu75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un Apple script qui installe plusieurs fichiers sur différents postes.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Si tous les ordinateurs possèdent la même application dans le même dossier, quel que soit la version.
Teste cette commande pour voir.


```
set chemin to (path to applications folder as string) & "Safari.app:" as alias

set version_ to (item 15 of text items of ((info for chemin) as list))

-- 15 = Version courte
-- 16 = Version longue
```

@+


----------

